# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Krvarenje ili menga?

## sierra

mjesec i pol nakon poroda krvarila sam tri dana i mislila to je to. Bilo je slabo,ne kao inače. Nakon tjedan dana sam opet krvarila dva dana,tolko da je i dnevni uložak dosta,i onda nakon tjedan dana opet dva dana. Bila sam na pregledu mj dana nakon poroda i rekao je dr da je sve u redu. Neznam jel trebam otići ponovno? Jel se čistim još ili je to menga? Isključivo dojim al sam i nakon prvog poroda brzo dobila mengu a isto sam samo dojila.

----------


## alef

I mene zanima slicno... Krvarila sam nekih 15 dana nakon poroda, a onda jos 20-tak dana nekog zuckastog iscjetka. Nakon 6 sedmica opet malo krvi, i tako evo vec 3 dana. Dnevni ulozak i vise nego dovoljan... Nekao mi premalo krvi za menstruaciju, a dugo mi od poroda da bi jos bile lohije. Iskljucivo dojim...

----------


## tini

Moguće je da su lohije još uvijek ja sam imala friški krvavi iscjedak, nekad više nekad manje, punih 2 i pol mjeseca. Bila sam kod ginekologa 18.6 još uvijek sa sukrvavim iscjetkom i rekla mi je da je to ok, napravila mi pregled i rekla da će M stići za 15-ak dana i tako je i bilo...stigla M uz obilno krvarenje, mislila sam da ću iskrvarit  :Shock:

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam tocno 2 mjeseca nakon poroda dobila "prvu menstruaciju".ne dojim.nakon mjesec dana nestalo mlika.bolilo je dva dana(simptomi za menzis-križa bolila,jajnici) i dobila.to je lagano krvarenje trajalo 4dana,i dnevni uložak je bio više nego dovoljan.sada od 14.do 17.dana (ovulacija) me baš boli.pojačana sluz.normalna baš kao u ovulaciji.
ja sam mislila da kad rodim da više necu imati bolne ovulacije i bolne menge. :Sad:

----------

